# PR application question about travel



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

When you apply for a PR in SA do they keep your passport? I have a temporary permit as a spouse of SA, will apply for my PR very soon.... can you travel in and out of SA while waiting for PR.? Is it a piece of paper or a stam/sticker in your passport?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Liz1liz,

They do not retain your passport while processing your PR application, so you are free to travel.


----------

